

Raw data from rDNS scan of the whole v4 Internet (2011) - ryan-c
https://archive.org/details/mass-rdns-2011-02

======
ryan-c
I mentioned in a thread a few weeks ago on DNS-based XSS that I had this data,
and a bunch of people were interested. I finally remembered to bring a copy of
the data into work so I could upload it to archive.org.

The scan was done through aws for ~$80 in ~12 hours to learn how to use ec2,
s3 and sqs.

